# CHAR-GRILLER DUO questions



## st barnard (Dec 17, 2009)

I just got this for Christmas(early),  and have not cooked on it yet, but I have seasoned it.  I will probably get around to doing some mods on it,  but will wait until I have done a few smokes with it first.   I love this site,  and am still reading great info.  There is so MUCH info,  that it will take me awhile to peruse the many threads.  My  first questions (I'm sure there will be many more to come as I get into smoking) are:

1.  Does anyone know if the cover for this works if you have both the side burner AND the side fire box?

2.  If I'm reading correctly, most of you use nearly all charcoal to cook/smoke with,  and just a little wood chunks for some smoke flavor,  is that right?  I thought I would use nearly all wood but that doesn't seem the way to do it.

3.  Should I use a water pan to help with heat distribution and/or to add humidity, and moisture to the meat,  or keep moisture out and just use plates to tune with?

This newbie thanks you for any replies.
St.Barnard


----------



## murman (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes... Correct... and... It is not a bad idea to use a water pan to help keep the temps even.

YMMV,

Murman


----------



## murman (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...012#post400012


----------



## raceyb (Dec 17, 2009)

You got a nice grill/smoker there. I got to cook on one on Labor Day and have been contemplating getting one.

As for the cover, I'll ask my buddy. He has the cover and the side burner. We are going to add the fire box, but should be able to tell by looking at the cover myself. I'll get back to this thread as soon as I find out.

You can cook with just wood if you are lucky enough to have a plentiful supply of a good hardy nut or fruit wood. Just keep in mind the fires burn hotter with all wood. A good lump charcoal like Cowboy Brand available at Lowes works great!










As for the water pan, if you have room, add a small bowl of water between the fire box and the meat for added moisture. This isn't necessary, but a matter of personal preference. Moisture is always nice though and it does assist the smoke with penetrating the meat.

You asked some good questions!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just remember there is no such thing as a stupid question. We were all new before at one point and the best thing about this hobby is, there are NO RULES, you decide!  :) Whatever works great for you, may not for others. And a new set of eyes and ears can sometimes offer a great out of the box solution for problems we have been trying to resolve for ages.

Welcome to the SMF!!  We are glad to have all of you new guys and gals!!


----------



## stubborn (Dec 18, 2009)

There are two covers--one is very thing vinyl and frequently lasts less then a year; the other is much thicker material and fades badly, but stays together.  Either one should cover the SFB and the side burner.

These units leak like sieves.  Take a look at sealing where the lid covers the bottom.  

I fought mine for about 4 months, trying to control temps and shoveling charcoal to it like a steam locomotive.   Finally gave up and built a UDS.  The Duo is great for what it is, but leaves a lot to be desired using for low and slow.


----------



## hhookk (Oct 2, 2012)

stubborn said:


> There are two covers--one is very thing vinyl and frequently lasts less then a year; the other is much thicker material and fades badly, but stays together. *Either one should cover the SFB and the side burner.*
> 
> These units leak like sieves. Take a look at sealing where the lid covers the bottom.
> 
> I fought mine for about 4 months, trying to control temps and shoveling charcoal to it like a steam locomotive. Finally gave up and built a UDS. The Duo is great for what it is, but leaves a lot to be desired using for low and slow.


 I'm not sure about this. I bought this grill from my local Home Depot this past weekend. They didn't have the side fire box in stock, so I ordered it online. In the mean time my father-in-law went out and bought me the cover. (Seems like the thicker, nicer one. Very well made) On the right side, where the fire box is going to go, the cover is fitted right to the side of the grill, snug. To me, it doesn't look like theres any way this cover is going to fit when I attach the fire box. Can anyone shed some light on this? Is there a generic cover that works with the side burner on the left and the fire box on the right? Also I'm having a real hard time figuring out the upper "warming" rack on the charcoal side. The handles for the charcoal grate that let you raise and lower the level of the charcoal interfere with the supports for the upper rack. This doesn't allow the cover to close unless you remove the warming rack, or let the charcoal sit at the very bottom of the grill. Does anyone have the same problem? Am I missing something or doing something wrong?

Other than those two minor things, I am loving this beast so far. I have only used the propane side twice. Buffalo chicken thighs last night, and sausage, peppers and onions tonight. I am in love. I can't wait to get my fire box in and do some ribs.

If anyone can help me out with my questions in the first paragraph of this novel I would appreciate it.

Thanks- Doug


----------



## bobcats110 (Oct 2, 2012)

On the cover - if you bought the one from the store (I got mine at Lowe's) there are velcro seams that allow you to expand it out to cover the firebox.  I'm on number two, and it has a small tear in it.  I agree that it is thicker, and certain parts of it fades badly, but others are fine.  On this particular one, only one of the tops of the stack covers faded, the rest of it is fine.  Other than the rip. 

can't help you on the charcoal level thing, I only use that side to smoke, and long took the top rack out to make room for pork loins and briskets.

This unit has done well for me on smoking.   Yes, you do have to babysit it and keep shoveling in the fuel, but it works.  I have used my Smokey Mountain 18" more since I got it, so maybe that tells us something.  Get it to temperature and leave it alone.


----------



## hhookk (Oct 2, 2012)

bobcats110 said:


> On the cover - if you bought the one from the store (I got mine at Lowe's) there are velcro seams that allow you to expand it out to cover the firebox.  I'm on number two, and it has a small tear in it.  I agree that it is thicker, and certain parts of it fades badly, but others are fine.  On this particular one, only one of the tops of the stack covers faded, the rest of it is fine.  Other than the rip.
> 
> can't help you on the charcoal level thing, I only use that side to smoke, and long took the top rack out to make room for pork loins and briskets.
> 
> This unit has done well for me on smoking.   Yes, you do have to babysit it and keep shoveling in the fuel, but it works.  I have used my Smokey Mountain 18" more since I got it, so maybe that tells us something.  Get it to temperature and leave it alone.


 Do you have an item number for the cover you have? The only one I can seem to find is from Brinkmann and it's the one I already have. Thanks.


----------



## hhookk (Oct 2, 2012)

OK, I think I found it. It's the 82" cover if you have the side fire box. The one he got me was the 66" I believe.


----------



## alexhortdog95 (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I don't have a Duo, but I do have the regular Chargriller with SFB that my wife bought me a few years ago for Father's Day.  I actually just bucked up and purchased some angle iron, along with some rope and sealed it up tight.  Only thing I need to do is find out how to take care of the back of the lid, and then it should be sealed up pretty tight.


----------



## smoking b (Oct 13, 2012)

hhookk said:


> I'm not sure about this. I bought this grill from my local Home Depot this past weekend. They didn't have the side fire box in stock, so I ordered it online. In the mean time my father-in-law went out and bought me the cover. (Seems like the thicker, nicer one. Very well made) On the right side, where the fire box is going to go, the cover is fitted right to the side of the grill, snug. To me, it doesn't look like theres any way this cover is going to fit when I attach the fire box. Can anyone shed some light on this? Is there a generic cover that works with the side burner on the left and the fire box on the right? Also I'm having a real hard time figuring out the upper "warming" rack on the charcoal side. The handles for the charcoal grate that let you raise and lower the level of the charcoal interfere with the supports for the upper rack. This doesn't allow the cover to close unless you remove the warming rack, or let the charcoal sit at the very bottom of the grill. Does anyone have the same problem? Am I missing something or doing something wrong?
> 
> Other than those two minor things, I am loving this beast so far. I have only used the propane side twice. Buffalo chicken thighs last night, and sausage, peppers and onions tonight. I am in love. I can't wait to get my fire box in and do some ribs.
> 
> ...


----------



## p3orion (Oct 15, 2012)

"As for the water pan, if you have room, add a small bowl of water between the fire box and the meat for added moisture. This isn't necessary, but a matter of personal preference. Moisture is always nice though and it does assist the smoke with penetrating the meat."

Considering how dry my mother-in-law could get a nice piece of meat after boiling it, I don't think water has much to do with how moist meat is.  That's more the natural fats and broken down connective tissue.  The meat itself should sweat out enough water (especially during the "stall") to combine with the smoke. 

A big pan of water does help moderate temperature swings, though, at least until it runs dry.  With that in mind, I've been wondering if I couldn't just replace my water pan with a couple of large bricks or some other form of thermal mass.  Anybody have any experience along those lines?


----------



## bobcats110 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry - long delay to not say a lot....I don't have the part number, it's the "one" that fits the char-griller with the three stacks.  Since it gets windy here in North Texas, I made a long bungee cord out of three long bungies by taping up the inside hook connections, leaving the two ends open.  I'd wrap it under the side burner and fire box and connect.  There were a couple times it blew off if the wind caught it just right.  Other than that, and them baking in our brutal summer sun/heat and tearing after about 1.5, they aren't that bad of a cover.  Just wish they could make them a little more durable.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2012)

As someone mentioned before my cover has a few Velcro strips on the side that allows expansion for the sfb. Besides fading the only other problem I've had is a tear around the

charcoal chimney. The warming rack is probably just a little adjustment mine fits and works fine. I've never used a water pan or bricks so I couldn't comment on that.

chris


----------



## steves8388 (Oct 17, 2012)

Cover has Velcro and expands to cover the gas burner and the side fire box. I have used charcoal and wood in mine and I also use a water pan. I have had great luck smoking two big Boston butts and several racks of ribs.


----------



## smoking b (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry for the delay hhookk - had to go away for a couple days with no notice. I can't say why you are having clearance issues with your warming rack. The only thing I could see was if the handles for the charcoal rack were on backwards, you would have issues closing it...


----------



## okhickoryinn (Oct 20, 2012)

Hope your purchase of the char works better that mine - Home Depot passes the buck back to Chargrill and they sit on the hands. Wish i lived in the Dallas area i would drop it off in the parking lot and run. They know they have regulator problems from Chinese imported parts. SORRY FOR THE NEGATIVE BUT THAT WAS MY EXPERIENCE.


----------

